# Geschwindigkeit "Vorgaukeln"



## Ichwarhier (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo! Ich habe einen Dartpfeil und eine scheibe "gemalt" und finde, dass es nicht besonders aussieht wie dart...
Der Pfeil hängt vor der Scheibe, gut... aber ich möchte, dass es aussieht, als ob der Pfeil darauf zurast und nicht, dass es aussieht als ob der Pfeil ein bisschen vor der Scheibe umhängt... 
Wie kann ich diesen Geschwindigkeitseffekt realisieren?
Ich nutze Photoshop CS 2
greetz, Christian


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Juni 2005)

Poste doch mal das Bild.

Alex


----------



## regurge (18. Juni 2005)

am besten mit den Filtern, "Verwackelungseffekt", " Bewegungsunschärfe" und "Windeffekt" rumspielen.

 Hier ein paar Beispiele:


----------



## extracuriosity (18. Juni 2005)

Entweder mit Speedlines, wie im Comic.
 Oder, und das setzt vorraus, das sich der Pfeil auf einer seperaten Ebene befindet, mit dem Filter Bewegungsunschärfe. Damit würde ich ein deckungsgleiches Duplikat des Pfeils bearbeiten.

 EDIT: Ich hab´s nochmal ausporobiert und finde, die besten Ergebnisse erreicht man mit einem Teilduplikat (nur das Flight) des Pfeil, das nach hinten versetzt und mit einer Ebenenmaske weich ausgeblendet wird. Dazu eine kleine Bewegungsunschärfe beim Originalpfeil. Die in Flugrichtung nach vorn zeigenden Teile mit dem Protokollpinsel wieder von der Unschärfe befreien.


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Juni 2005)

Hi du!

Ich würde dir zur Bewegungsunschärfe raten. Diese wird auch in 3d-Animationen verwendet und erzielt auch in PS sehr gute Ergebnisse.

@extra: Entweder ist der ganze Pfeil unscharf, oder gar nichts. 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Ichwarhier (18. Juni 2005)

Danke für die vielen antworten ^^Ich werde es mal mit der Bewegungsunschärfe probieren, dann poste ich das Bild


----------



## extracuriosity (18. Juni 2005)

@shadow.
Klar ist das so. Aber der Bewegungsunschärfefilter erstreckt sich vom Obejekt aus gesehen in zwei Richtungen. Der Pfeil fliegt aber nur in eine. Deshalb hab ich vorne den Effekt wieder gelöscht.


----------



## ShadowMan (19. Juni 2005)

Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass du Unrecht hast. Keinesfalls 
Doch das ist die Theorie. Einen Pfeil könntest du mit deinem bloßen Auge jedenfalls niemals so wahr nehmen. Fakt ist, dass man dann wirklich alles nur verschwommen sieht. Sollte man mit einer Cam mitfahren, so ist logischerweise nur der Hintergrund verschwommen, das Objekt aber nicht. Bewegt man die Cam nicht mit, so ist das Objekt verschwommen. Diese ganzen Details auf dem Pfeil wirst du darauf aber niemals erkennen können.

Daher ist das 2te Ergebnis von regurge das beste...finde ich zumindest.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------

